# How to get rid of skunk breath?



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok, so last week, Asher decided to get himself skunked...first time I've ever dealt with it. Just a general spraying, took care of it with peroxide/baking soda/dish soap mix, and all was well. Well...last night he got sprayed AGAIN! This time was apparently in the face, and specifically in his mouth. He came running up slobbering all over himself, and trying to rub his head on everything. Sprayed the hose so he could wash his mouth out, and then scrubbed his head and shoulders with above mixture. Is there ANY way to help him get rid of his skunk breath? It's truly awful.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

maybe try brushing teeth/wipe inside mouth with baking soda and peroxide?
Geez... we just wrote up an offer for a house that has wildlife in the backyard..I hope I won't be posting a thread about skunk spray later lol


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Give him a meaty bone to chew on.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Tomato juice is supposed to neutralize the smell of skunk when you wash a dog in it...maybe you could try to get him to drink a little?


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

krystyne73 said:


> maybe try brushing teeth/wipe inside mouth with baking soda and peroxide?
> Geez... we just wrote up an offer for a house that has wildlife in the backyard..I hope I won't be posting a thread about skunk spray later lol


Hadn't thought of that, might try it.

Have fun with the wildlife, our dogs certainly do. I'm beginning to wonder if we have a family of skunks living somewhere nearby. For the record, wife and I live on a 500 acre horse farm where we work, so it's hard to avoid wildlife. Our lab got bitten by a snake on her nose while we were up in Ohio for our wedding as well. She looked like a polar bear when we got back.


----------

